# T-Shirts a good marketing tool?



## mchas (Apr 2, 2005)

In my opinion, I think T-Shirts are like walking billboards. Giving away a free t-shirt as a promotional item is free advertising. Great investment.


----------



## Elleth Faewen (Mar 31, 2005)

I agree. Tshirts are great advertising. They are a walking billboard. Making them available at related events is great when you can do it.


----------



## bloodwrath (Apr 12, 2005)

ya im looking for a place to get t-shirts so i can give them away free or for a discount when someone buys a product(s) from my site(s)
any ideas>>


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

bloodwrath said:


> ya im looking for a place to get t-shirts so i can give them away free or for a discount when someone buys a product(s) from my site(s)
> any ideas>>



If you're buying in bulk, you can usually get good prices on printed t-shirts from your local screen printer (or a screen printer online).

Some things to remember to keep costs down on screen printing (especially for giveaway t-shirts) are:

The more you buy, the less it costs per shirt.
White t-shirts are less expensive than colored shirts.
The less number of colors you print, the less expensive your print job will be.
The less print locations you print, the less expensive your print job will be.


----------

